# Questions concerning lighting...



## Riddler (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm planning ot purchase a Hagen Waterhome Euro 21 kit.

It comes with this canopy.

*A-3520 Waterhome Double Canopy - 60 cm CSA *








- Black
- CSA Approved
- 60 cm x 35 cm
- Requires two T8 (25.4 mm Diam.)lamps
- 45.2 cm (18") 15 Watt lamp 
- Lamp not included
- Canopy cutouts accept Fluval External and/or AquaClear 150 Power Filter
- Feeder slot with cover for Nutramatic Feeder


I have the ability to upgrade the bulbs in this for the difference in price at the LFS.

The canopy comes with: 
- 1 Aqua-Glo Fluorescent Bulb (A-1582)
- 1 Sun-Glo Fluorescent Bulb (A-1590)

Here are the bulbs I can use I believe:


*A-1582 Aqua~Glo Fluor. Aquarium Bulb - 18" - T8 - 25 mm* 








- 15 W
- 18" (43.74 cm)
- 25 mm Diameter
- T8
- Service Life - 5000 hours
- Intensifies fish colors
- Promotes plant growth
- Photosynthetic growing lamp
- Stimulates plants
- Promotes color highlights in fish











*A-1590 Sun~Glo Fluor. Aquarium Bulb - 18" - T8 - 25 mm* 








- 15 W
- 18" (43.74 cm)
- 25 mm Diameter
- T8
- Service Life - 5000 hours
- Simulates full daylight
- Standard intensity
- Full sun spectrum
- Refreshing, natural white light











These are the other bulbs I believe work in the canopy...

*A-1614 Flora~Glo Fluor. Aquarium Bulb - 18" - T8 - 25 mm* 








- 15 W
- 18" (46 cm)
- 25 mm Diameter
- T8
- Service Life - 5000 hours
- For growing plants
- Standard intensity
- Warm photosynthetic spectrum
- Ideal for planted aquariums and terrariums












*A-1625 Power~Glo Fluor.Bulbs - 15W - 25.5mmx18"- T8* 








- 15 W
- 18" (46 cm)
- 25 mm Diameter
- T8
- Service Life - 7500 hours
- Promotes coral, invertebrate and plant growth
- High intensity
- Photosynthetic deep marine spectrum
- Total illumination for living corals, marine algae and freshwater plants














I'm going to guess that the A-1625 would be the best bulbs since it'll give 15 watts per bulbs giving me roughly 1.5wpg. I'd like to go higher but I'm guess the only way to do that would be a really good light system and co2 which I want to without at first.

What are your thoughts?

Riddler


----------



## Spiritwind (Feb 2, 2008)

Not exactly sure why you picked the A-1625, unless you have coral, they all have 15 watts. For me I wouldnt take that bulb at all. I would take A-1614 Flora~Glo and then one of the other two, A-1582 Aqua~Glo because it is supposed to enhance fish colors or if you prefer to have more natural look, the A-1590 Sun~Glo. The flora should be the best for plants, and then the other is just color preference, and will still help plants too.


----------



## Riddler (Mar 5, 2008)

I haven't taken anything. I've changed up my mind a little and I'm thinking about gettinfg a T5 set-up for much more light.

Riddler


----------



## Spiritwind (Feb 2, 2008)

T5 and T8 I believe will put out about the same amount of light, unless you are going for HO version compared to this. Also you can probably jam more T5s over the aquarium too. This really isnt a bad choice but depending on cost with your next choice. Also I would aim for 2 watts per gallon if possible, that seems to be a good general start point. If you might think of possible CO2 in the future, just check out the 4 bulbs set ups, make sure they have 2 switches so you can run half power til you are ready. Course again, if you can afford to do so. Have you also checked into the power compact lights?


----------

